

Success with vpslink.com? - voidfiles

This looks like a great deal 28$ every three months. They have a clone option so you can clone working hardware. Has any body had any experience with these guys.
======
rms
That's a low monthly fee, yes, but it's a very small amount of RAM. By the
time you get up to 256 megs it is more expensive than Slicehost.

~~~
voidfiles
no I meant 28 dollars every 3 months, or 7 a month. Their 256 plan goes at 20
a month. It looks competative, What I like is that allow me to start small so
that I can test some things.

~~~
rms
So what software setup were you planning on running on a 64 meg Linux server?

